# L'ho/Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro



## Broca

Salve, 
ho appena fatto un test all'università e mi si chiedeva di rispondere a questo quesito:
-date le frasi "l'ho visto dipingere un quadro" e "gli ho visto dipingere un quadro":
A)solo la prima rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento;
B)solo la seconda esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento;
C)entrambe rappresentano un processo nel suo svolgimento;
D)nessuna delle due rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.

Non mi ricordo esattamente le quattro risposte, comunque era qualcosa del genere (o rappresentano un'azione nel suo svolgimento o un'azione già conclusa)... Qual'è la differenza tra le due frasi in questione?


----------



## Nemain

Beh, così su due piedi, direi che sia la D) nessuna delle due esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento... fondamentalmente perchè sono entrambe al passato, nel senso che, se lo hai/gli hai visto dipingere un quadro, l'azione mi sembra conclusa, non in svolgimento.
Credo ^^


----------



## federicoft

Nemain said:


> Beh, così su due piedi, direi che sia la D) nessuna delle due esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento... fondamentalmente perchè sono entrambe al passato, nel senso che, se lo hai/gli hai visto dipingere un quadro, l'azione mi sembra conclusa, non in svolgimento.
> Credo ^^



Si può descrivere un processo in svolgimento anche nel passato.

Secondo me, la seconda descrive una sorta di aspetto compiuto (la pittura di un quadro dall'inizio alla fine); la prima nulla dice dell'esito del processo, "fotografa" solo un'azione momentanea: il vedere lui mentre dipinge un quadro.


----------



## francescazzurra

A orecchio sono d'accordo con federicoft,
ma se invece fosse : 

"l'ho visto dipingere un quadro"  "Io ho visto lui mentre dipingeva/stava dipingendo un quadro"

ma la seconda? 

"Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro"  "io ho visto a lui  dipingere un quadro

Credo ci sia una differenza di "volontà": "L'ho visto dipingere un quadro" può essere un'azione momentanea (passavo di lì e l'ho visto). Ben diverso sarebbe "L'ho guardato dipingere un quadro" che denota la volontà di fare quell'azione. Come con sentire e ascoltare.

Allora, tanto per chiarirmi le idee, i pronomi personali complemento sono mi, ti, lo/le, ci, vi, li. I pronomi personali complemento di termine sono mi, ti, gli/le, ci, vi, loro (usato comunemente gli).
E' chiaro che qualsisasi altro esempio non in terza persona ricada sull'uso di pronomi nella stessa forma, essendo mi,ti,ci,vi identici nel complemento oggetto e nel complemento di termine. 

Ti ho visto piangere (oggetto)
Ti ho dato un bacio (termine)

Se dicessimo quindi in terza persona:

l'ho sentita fare la doccia Chi hai sentito fare la doccia?
le ho sentito fare la doccia A chi hai sentito fare la doccia?

Mi viene il dubbio che questa forma venga utilizzata con verbi che comunemente non denotano volontà di azione proprio per renderli invece "verbi di volontà". In questo senso "Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro" sarebbe pressochè equivalente a "L'ho guardato dipingere un quadro". Voi cosa dite?

Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## Broca

Grazie per le risposte ma la frase "gli ho visto dipingere il quadro" che significa propriamente?
Ma, andando oltre al significato, avete mai usato una costruzione del genere?


----------



## francescazzurra

"gli ho visto fare.."
"Le ho sentito dire.." e costruzioni simili...

Sono frasi, a mio parere, perfettamente grammaticali anche se forse non comunemente utilizzate.

FORSE:

"l'ho visto dipingere un quadro"  "Io ho visto lui CHE (il quale) dipingeva un quadro"



"Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro"  "io ho visto lui MENTRE dipingeva un quadro"


----------



## effeundici

Gli ho visto fare cose che nemmeno immaginate.

La uso spessissimo.


----------



## nevevento

*S*econdo me , la risposta esatta e' la C, cioe' entrambe rappresentano un processo nel suo svogimento. 
"Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro", vorrebbe dire, a mio avviso, che "Io ho visto che un tizio dipingeva un quadro a lui/lei." *Q*uindi, in questa frase, interviene una terza persona che mettiamo che e' un pittore.


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia, è una costruzione del tutto lecita con verbi come _vedere_ o _sentire_, purché _l'infinito che_ reggono _abbia_ un complemento oggetto. Una teoria sulla ragione del suo utilizzo è che descriva una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta.


----------



## Broca

Non metto in dubbio la grammaticalità della frase, ho solo chiesto cosa significa. 
Detto questo, le frasi che avete proposto sono già più usate ma non credo che mi troverò mai in una situazione in cui devo usare la frase "gli ho visto dipingere"!


----------



## francescazzurra

C'è una casetta a Genova i cui abitanti si chiedono da ieri sera la risposta giusta al tuo quesito. 
Quando ti danno i risultati ci spieghi poi qual'era quella giusta e perchè?


----------



## Broca

Oddio, mi dispiace, perchè probabilmente non saprò mai la risposta esatta al quesito (è un test d'accesso e dicono semplicemente se uno è passato o meno).
Spero soltanto che qualcuno molto sicuro venga a schiarirci le idee!


----------



## anemos

Ciao a tutti,
devo dire che questa domanda mi ha fatto pensare tanto. Da straniera, l'unico modo per poter decidere se devo usare il pronome diretto o quello indiretto è stato sempre l'analisi della frase come qui sotto.



> "Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro"  "io ho visto a lui  dipingere un quadro



Ora mi trovo davanti a una struttura mai vista. Infatti, io avrei scelto la risposta E (che ovviamente non esiste) la frase "gli ho visto dipingere un quadro è sbagliata". E la sorpresa è ancora da venire, dalla frase riportata qui:



> Che io sappia, è una costruzione del tutto lecita con verbi come _vedere_ o _sentire_, purché questi reggano un complemento oggetto.



Come faccio a saperne di più su questa costruzione tutta nuova per me?

Grazie tante

PS. Come dico sempre o come sempre detto?: vi prego correggete il mio italiano


----------



## francescazzurra

Necsus said:


> Che io sappia, è una costruzione del tutto lecita con verbi come _vedere_ o _sentire_, purché questi reggano un complemento oggetto.


 
Non mi è chiara la tua risposta Necsus. In questo caso i verbi sentire e vedere reggono un'altro verbo. Se reggessero solo un complemento oggetto sarebbe una semplice struttura Termine + sogg + verbo + oggetto:

Gli ho sentito il polso
Le ho visto la cicatrice

Intendevi questo?

Per anemos: come dico sempre= una cosa che io dico sempre (presente)
                 come ho sempre detto = una cosa che io ho sempre detto (passato)

Secondo me vanno bene entrambe! Dipende se parli al presente o al passato!


----------



## Necsus

francescazzurra said:


> Non mi è chiara la tua risposta Necsus.


E hai tutte le ragioni di non capirla...! Evidentemente stavo facendo anche altre cose e non ho riletto con la dovuta attenzione. Ovviamente non sono _sentire_ o _vedere_ a dover avere un complemento oggetto, ma l'infinito che reggono...!  Perdonate se posso aver confuso le idee a qualcuno, vado a 'revisionare' la mia risposta.


----------



## francescazzurra

Peccato! Speravo di non aver capito io e che tu stessi dando la soluzione all'enigma del weekend!


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me devi imparare a memoria questa costruzione:

"Gli ho visto + infinito".

Significa "Ho visto lui + infinito".

Usala quando la cosa che stai descrivendo ti ha procurato stupore ed emozioni particolari.

"Baggio era un vero fuoriclasse; gli ho visto fare cose che pensavo impossibili"

"Quel manager è bravissimo; gli ho visto risolvere situazioni incredibili".

Secondo me, comunque, è un toscanismo.

Addirittura noi, in dialetto, esageriamo proprio:

"A quello lì, gli ho visto fare cose fuori dall'umano"  




anemos said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> devo dire che questa domanda mi ha fatto pensare tanto. Da straniera, l'unico modo per poter decidere se devo usare il pronome diretto o quello indiretto è stato sempre l'analisi della frase come qui sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> Ora mi trovo davanti a una struttura mai vista. Infatti, io avrei scelto la risposta E (che ovviamente non esiste) la frase "gli ho visto dipingere un quadro è sbagliata". E la sorpresa è ancora da venire, dalla frase riportata qui:
> 
> 
> 
> Come faccio a saperne di più su questa costruzione tutta nuova per me?
> 
> Grazie tante
> 
> PS. Come dico sempre o come sempre detto?: vi prego correggete il mio italiano


----------



## Broca

Quindi scusate, tornando al quesito iniziale, qual'è la differenza fra le due? Prendendo in considerazione le risposte.


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:
			
		

> Una teoria sulla ragione del suo utilizzo è che descriva una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta.


Questa è una (se non l'unica)...


----------



## anemos

francescazzurra ed effeundici grazie delle vostre risposte


----------



## Broca

Broca said:


> Quindi scusate, tornando al quesito iniziale, qual'è la differenza fra le due? *Prendendo in considerazione le risposte*.



Certo, può essere una differenza ma non mi sarebbe stata d'aiuto durante il test!


----------



## Necsus

Eh, la mia era una *risposta*, e l'ho *presa in considerazione*. Un'altra, che mi pare sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, è quella di F11:


> Usala quando la cosa che stai descrivendo ti ha procurato stupore ed emozioni particolari.


Tu hai chiesto se c'è una differenza, e questa sembra essere l'unica riscontrabile, almeno da parte del forum. Nel test, invece, non ti veniva richiesta la differenza tra le due espressioni...


----------



## effeundici

Pensandoci meglio la risposta giusta forse è la B.

Quel "gli" fa tornare indietro nel tempo mentre l'azione si svolgeva ed è per questo che trasmette più emozioni.

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=%22gli+ho+visto%22&start=0&sa=N


----------



## Broca

Broca said:


> *A)solo la prima rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento;
> B)solo la seconda esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento;
> C)entrambe rappresentano un processo nel suo svolgimento;
> D)nessuna delle due rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.*



Intendevo queste risposte. La partecipazione emotiva può essere una differenza, e ringrazio per avermela detta, ma non mi aiuta a capire quale di queste risposte è quella corretta.

Grazie effeundici.


----------



## Necsus

Broca said:


> Intendevo queste risposte. La partecipazione emotiva può essere una differenza, e ringrazio per avermela detta, ma non mi aiuta a capire quale di queste risposte è quella corretta.


Ah, le risposte *del test*...! 
Hmm... però se effettivamente fosse l'unica 'differenza' aiuterebbe, invece,  nel senso che confermerebbe che le due espressioni sono equivalenti, restringendo quindi la scelta alle opzioni C e D. E dal momento che, almeno secondo il mio personale parere, non è ipotizzabile che la frase non descriva un processo nel suo svolgimento, rimarrebbe solo la risposta C come possibile.


----------



## Sprocedato

Necsus said:


> Una teoria sulla ragione del suo utilizzo è che descriva una maggiore partecipazione emotiva di chi parla all'azione compiuta.



Non credo che sia questione di partecipazione emotiva.



francescazzurra said:


> Gli ho sentito il polso
> Le ho visto la cicatrice



Secondo me l'origine è da cercare nelle costruzioni citate da Francesca. Anticamente l'ordine delle parole era più libero e si poteva anticipare l'oggetto:vidigli le gambe in su tenere (Inferno 34, 90)​In questo modo era facile la contaminazione di una costruzione con l'altra. Questa era anche l'opinione del Rohlfs (_Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, §640).

Ecco esempi moderni dove si deve usare per forza il dativo:Quel quadro gliel'ho visto dipingere ieri.
Ho fatto la stessa cosa che ho visto fare a lui.​Per quanto riguarda la differenza di significato, io personalmente considero "neutra" la forma col dativo _gli_, che è quella che uso più di frequente. Se uso _lo_ sottolineo lo svolgimento dell'azione, più che il suo oggetto o il suo risultato.Gli ho visto aprire la porta, ma non l'ho visto entrare.​In questo caso «l'ho visto aprire la porta» suona un po' meno bene, perché non è sullo svolgimento del processo che stiamo ponendo l'attenzione. 

Anche se mi sembra un po' una forzatura, io avrei risposto
*A) solo la prima rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.
*


----------



## Broca

Grazie per le risposte.


----------



## Necsus

Sprocedato said:


> Non credo che sia questione di partecipazione emotiva.


E io credo che le ipotesi e le opinioni siano tutte valide e degne di considerazione, in assenza di una motivazione documentata. 
Non ho trovato molto nelle grammatiche o in rete, però nel forum Cruscate sembrano sposare la teoria che tu non condividi, anche se neppure loro forniscono grandi attestazioni di validità:
"Quest’esempio di De Amicis (_Sull’Oceano_, «Domani!», 4) sembra confermare l’ipotesi di un maggior coinvolgimento: mi sembra che la possibile sostituzione di _gli_ con _lo_ suggerisca un’osservazione meno attenta e compartecipe:
Io l’osservai per un pezzo dal palco di comando, e non *gli* vidi né mover collo..."


----------



## Sprocedato

Anche nel forum Cruscate qualcuno ha fatto l'ipotesi di "dare maggior risalto al complemento", che è il mio punto di partenza...

Mi sembra che il punto di maggior discordanza sia che secondo me è più frequente la costruzione con _gli_, mentre secondo molti è più frequente quella con _lo_ (quando sono possibili entrambe). Perciò io tendo a dare più importanza agli esempi con _lo_, e meno a quelli con _gli_, come quello del De Amicis, che rappresentano, secondo me, la norma.

Dopo questa discussione sto dando meno cose per scontate, ovviamente!


----------



## infinite sadness

La risposta esatta è comunque la *D*, perchè nessuna delle due descrive un processo in fase di svolgimento.


----------



## brooklyn54

Vedere e' un verbo transitivo e puo' solo sostenere un oggetto diretto. Per me, usare vedere in modo intransitivo e' non grammaticale.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao a tutti, mi sono imbattuta in questo forum e mi ha appassionato:
secondo me nessuna delle due frasi rappresenta un'azione nel suo svolgimento perchè nessuna delle due è al presente, e quindi sono azioni terminate. Semmai entrambe rappresentano un'azione continuata nel tempo, che è passata, è finita, ma ha avuto una digressione temporale evidente, perchè si possono costruire entrabe con "mentre" senza stravolgerne il significato. Le frasi sono identiche da questo punto di vista, ciò che cambia é che nella prima "L'ho visto dipingere un quadro" "Lo" è complemento oggetto, e nella seconda "Gli ho visto dipingere un quadro" "Gli" è complemento di termine e quindi, se questo "Lui" avesse un nome si potrebbe scrivere: "Ho visto Luigi dipingere un quadro" e "Ho visto dipingere un quadro a Luigi" che significa che qualcuno stava dipingendo un quadro di Luigi, cioè un ritratto di Luigi, a mio avviso.
Ripensandoci, ho dei dubbi sul fatto che l'uso di "mentre" nelle due frasi non stravolga il loro significato...a logica un quandro non si finisce in due minuti, ma grammaticalmente forse le due frasi hanno un valore diverso: 
"L'ho visto dipingere un quadro", 
"L'ho visto mentre dipingeva un quadro"....mha!?
Ad ogni modo, una frase nel suo svolgimento potrebbe essere: "Lo sto vedendo dipingere un quadro".......


----------



## joy68

Broca said:


> Grazie per le risposte ma la frase "gli ho visto dipingere il quadro" che significa propriamente?
> Ma, andando oltre al significato, avete mai usato una costruzione del genere?



*gli ho visto dipingere il quadro* vuol dire *Lui* stava posando e il *pittore dipingeva* il suo ritratto.

*GLI *è lo stesso che *A LUI*, cioé, azione veniva compiuta su di lui o nella sua direzione (rivolta a lui)... Quindi, non era lui a compiere l'azione principale descritta (dipingere).

Inoltre, l'espressione *HO VISTO* non definisce la durata esatta, in assenza della definizione precisa della durata del tempo (tipo: per un secondo, in quell'attimo, a quell'ora, tra le 2 e le 3, nel 1976, etc)

vedasi:
L'ho visto sgretolarsi (per esempio un'iceberg) - 1, 2 o forse 3 minuti
L'ho visto morire colpito dal proiettile - 1/2 o 1 secondo
L'ho visto precipitare dalla scarpata - 10 o più secondi
L'ho visto nascere - pochi minuti o forse diverse ore....

L'espressione HO VISTO principalmente vuol dire, ero lì *E NE SONO TESTIMONE*, dunque *LO SO*.  Il sapere (adesso) è consequenza dell'aver visto (prima).


----------



## violadaprile

No, dai joy ...
*gli* è soggetto della proposizione oggettiva "dipingere il quadro" ... -.-

Ho visto = proposizione principale
_lui_ dipingere il quadro = subordinata oggettiva.
Gli è il pittore, non il tizio che viene ritratto.
_*
gli* ho visto fare_
"_Mi pare che quest'uso del dativo abbia la funzione di un genitivo possessivo come è l caso, ad esempio, in frasi del genere: "le ho visto il volto", "gli hanno rubato il portafoglio", ecc._"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1579950&langid=14


----------



## effeundici

Concordo con Viola. E' una costruzione un po' particolare ma *gli *si riferisce senz'altro al pittore.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate se arrivo buon (?) ultimo, ma ho visto il thread solo adesso.

_"l'ho visto dipingere un quadro" e "gli ho visto dipingere un quadro":

A)solo la prima rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento;
B)solo la seconda esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento;
C)entrambe rappresentano un processo nel suo svolgimento;
D)nessuna delle due rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.

_La mia netta sensazione è che solo la seconda (B) "..... un processo nel suo svolgimento" sia quella buona. La prima (A), al contrario, ha a che fare con un processo percepito nella sua totalità, cioè dall'inizio alla fine.
Come spesso ci succede di notare, anche l'italiano delle quattro alternative lascia a desiderare: la frase non _rappresenta_ un processo: tutt'al più _narra_ o _descrive_ un processo (ecco la ragione dei miei puntini). Si potrebbe anche migliorarlo per mezzo dell'inserimento di "... nel corso del...".
Ci sarebbe altresì da chiedersi il perché della repentina comparsa del verbo "esprimere" in B, all'interno d'una selva di "rappresentare". (Un'anima maliziosa potrebbe pensare ad un segnale convenuto con il candidato, cugino dell'estensore del test...).
Mi spiace che non si possa fare riferimento ad altre lingue, ma se qualcuno volesse "divertirsi imparando" potrebbe andare a cercare in un buon libro di grammatica inglese la diversa reggenza del verbo vedere a seconda che l'azione espressa dal verbo all'infinito (in italiano) sia stata percepita dall'inizio alla fine o invece soltanto in un istante del suo svolgimento.

Cari saluti e scusate se l'ho fatta lunga.  

GS


----------



## francisgranada

> "_Mi pare che quest'uso del dativo abbia la funzione di un genitivo possessivo come è l caso, ad esempio, in frasi del genere: "le ho visto il volto", "gli hanno rubato il portafoglio", ecc._"


 

Mi pare una buona spiegazione, anche perché non vale solo per l'italiano (ho notato che joy68 è di lingua madre polacca). Questi due esempi potrebbero andar bene anche nel polacco (secondo me), cioè l'uso del dativo (_gli hanno rubato il portafoglio), _invece di "_hanno rubato il suo portafoglio", _oppure invece di _"hanno rubato il portafoglio di/da lui" _(volendo usare esplicitamente il genitivo, dal punto di vista slavo).  

La corrispondenza tra l'italiano e le altre lingue però non è univoca o generalmente applicabile. (Infatti, l'analisi della traduzione polacca _letterale _della frase in questione_ "gli ho visto dipingere il quadro" _risulterebbe nell'interpretazione dataci da joy68 [#33] che non vale nel caso dell'italiano).


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...  Ci sarebbe altresì da chiedersi il perché della repentina comparsa del verbo "esprimere" in B, all'interno d'una selva di "rappresentare". (Un'anima maliziosa potrebbe pensare ad un segnale convenuto con il candidato, cugino dell'estensore del test...)...


Un'osservazione eccellente . Applicando la presunzione d'innocenza (spero che sia questo il termine giusto), direi che potrebbe trattarsi d'un motivo psicologico: nella risposta giusta viene usato spontaneamente un termine più _concreto _(esprimere vs. rappresentare).


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao a voi 

In realtà si tratta di un topic molto vecchio. Ho risposto solo perché quello che aveva detto joi mi pareva uno sproposito sul quale non sono riuscita a tacere.
In verità è vero quello che dice Giorgio, che il tema originale non riguardava GLI/LO ma "un processo in corso di svolgimento".

Io invece vorrei riprendere il tema di GLI/LO. Perciò penso che sia meglio per me se proseguo sull'altro topic che ho citato.




> Ci sarebbe altresì da chiedersi il perché della repentina comparsa del  verbo "esprimere" in B, all'interno d'una selva di "rappresentare".  (Un'anima maliziosa potrebbe pensare ad un segnale convenuto con il  candidato, cugino dell'estensore del test...)


Acuta osservazione 


PS
Francis, sulla faccenda del dativo non sono per niente convinta.
Però la frase che ho incluso è una citazione dall'altro topic di cui ho messo il collegamento.
Vado a ragionarci ancora un po', poi vedo di fare qualche proposta (forse)...


----------



## francisgranada

D'accordo (da parte mia), è un argomento interessante.


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato che il francese è la lingua più vicina all'italiano per tanti lati, la cui ultima non sarà la sintassi, mi sono permesso di cercare ne "Le bon usage" di Grevisse-Goosse, una grammatica di riferimento che, per la lingua francese, sta -almeno- alla pari di quella del Serianni in italiano, con il risultato che questi autori non fanno nessuna distinzione di significato tra costrutto accusativo e dativo.

Buona giornata (a ) tutti!


----------



## violadaprile

Grazie, Matou
era proprio quello su cui stavo riflettendo ...
Ma quello che mi servirebbe sono esempi e pure piuttosto antichi per venire a capo del mio busillis 
Penso che andrò avanti a riflettere per un po'.
E a scartabellare.


----------



## violadaprile

Proviamo a dare una risposta anche a questo, che poverino è rimasto orfano.

_"l'ho visto dipingere un quadro" e "gli ho visto dipingere un quadro":

A)solo la prima rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento;
B)solo la seconda esprime un processo nel suo svolgimento;
C)entrambe rappresentano un processo nel suo svolgimento;
D)nessuna delle due rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.

_Mia opinione, risposta D.
Nessuna delle due frasi rappresenta un processo nel suo svolgimento.

La domanda mi sembra un inghippo doloso, sposta l'attenzione sul rapporto fra GLI/LO mentre in realtà qui non ci sono differenze. Sicuramente non temporali_.
_Questo  con buona pace della geniale osservazione di Giorgio che ha notato  quello che nessuno aveva notato prima, ossia l'uso di un verbo diverso.
Questo  con buona pace della moralità del confezionatore del test. Anche se non  è del tutto escluso che volesse proprio quella risposta, ignorando  l'italiano. Del resto pochi anni fa hanno cannato il testo della prova  di italiano alla maturità classica, dicendo uno sproposito su Luciano.  Fior di professori al fior di ministero, ma che fa, tutti possiamo  sbagliare 

E non è neanche escluso che fosse un ulteriore inghippo doloso da parte del redattore del test (ovviamente un comitato) 
Un  inghippo destinato, saltato l'ostacolo del pronome, a persone più acute  che notassero appunto il cambiamento e che si facessero ulteriormente  fuorviare.

Tornando a noi, il centro del problema non è il pronome ma il verbo.
Torniamo alle regolette che abbiamo imparato in terza/quarta elementare. Uso del passato prossimo (uguale in entrambe le frasi).

Il passato prossimo è pur sempre un passato,  quindi rappresenta un'azione conclusa. In entrambi i casi. Vedere e  dipingere sono finiti, terminati, esauriti. Nessuno sta più dipingendo,  né posando, né vedendo.
Cosa sta succedendo dunque?

Per strano che sembri, proprio quello che ha detto joy:


> L'espressione HO VISTO principalmente vuol dire, ero lì *E NE SONO TESTIMONE*, dunque *LO SO*.  Il sapere (adesso) è consequenza dell'aver visto (prima).



*Azione conclusa, effetti ancora presenti.* Ne abbiamo parlato altrove, non ricordo dove.
Ho visto, quindi so. E magari ho pure comprato il quadro e ce l'ho davanti agli occhi. *Effetti*.

Se avessi voluto raffigurare e raccontare un'azione nel suo svolgimento, avrei dovuto usare *l'imperfetto*.
_Lo vedevo dipingere._
E' un fatto talmente semplice che non ci si pensa.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Continuo a pensare che le quattro alternative siano scritte in un italiano ambiguo e pertanto l'_item_ del test sarebbe da eliminare. Ma qualcuno (a Pisa) la penserà diversamente.

Perché parlo d'ambiguità? Perché in tutte — e quindi anche nei tre _distractor_ — compaiono le parole "_un processo nel suo svolgimento". _Cosa significa questa espressione?
Non è pacifico; per chi prende l'italiano un po' sottogamba, può voler dire almeno due cose:

1. un processo colto in un istante del suo svolgimento
2. un processo percepito nel suo svolgimento integrale (dall'inizio alla fine)

Evidentemente, se queste sono le interpretazioni che l'estensore del _test_ aveva in mente, la risposta non può essere che C.

Se, al contrario, _un processo nel suo svolgimento = un processo colto in un istante del suo svolgimento
_allora, come ho detto sopra, la risposta corretta è, a mio parere, la B. 

Saluti a tutti.

GS


----------

